# The M. Hammer pedalency: history in progress



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mark Hammer has been in books, videos, his pedal designs and circuits are used world wide. What will he bring us in the year 2021? 

The Insurrection Pedal?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I love this.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Just off the top of my head, how about "Tear Down the Walls -- the Jormafier." This sound:


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Pedals.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Won't bring me anything. I hope he maybe stocked up on this stuff.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Hopefully a strongly worded post, and possibly a finger wagging.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) I *love* that Jefferson Airplane song. Emulate Jorma's tone? Impossible.

2) Got a container of Milo in the cupboard right now.

3) A new circuit has already been posted on the diystompbox forum. A modification of the Marshall Bluesbreaker circuit with more body and less shrillness. Reminded me of a Hi-Watt amp I tried years ago, so I called it the Wattbreaker. Another silly dual-stage overdrive

4) Trying to cut back on the finger-wagging since the thumb on my picking hand needs a rest for the arthritic inflammation to subside. A big stockpile of journal articles to read through. This guy has some seriously interesting stuff: Dr Iain Morley Trying to read this one at the moment: 
*Morley, I. *(2014) A multi-disciplinary approach to the origins of music: perspectives from anthropology, archaeology, cognition and behaviour. _Journal of Anthropological Sciences_ 92, p. 147-177.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

mhammer said:


> 1) I *love* that Jefferson Airplane song. Emulate Jorma's tone? Impossible.
> 
> 2) Got a container of Milo in the cupboard right now.
> 
> ...


I like Dr. Morley's volume wah pedal.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

You should get Mark to show you his "Board In A Box"


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

player99 said:


> Mark Hammer has been in books, videos, his pedal designs and circuits are used world wide. What will he bring us in the year 2021?
> 
> The Insurrection Pedal?


How something more in the vein of modern Canadiana.... a pedal that replicates the tones of a Deluxe Blackface?


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

mhammer said:


> 4) Trying to cut back on the finger-wagging since the thumb on my picking hand needs a rest for the arthritic inflammation to subside. A big stockpile of journal articles to read through. This guy has some seriously interesting stuff: Dr Iain Morley Trying to read this one at the moment:
> *Morley, I. *(2014) A multi-disciplinary approach to the origins of music: perspectives from anthropology, archaeology, cognition and behaviour. _Journal of Anthropological Sciences_ 92, p. 147-177.


Took me a few minutes to find the pdf.....thanks for the reference, it _is_ interesting.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

SG-Rocker said:


> How something more in the vein of modern Canadiana.... a pedal that replicates the tones of a Deluxe Blackface?


Or one of the oddball Canadian tube amps of yesteryear.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Paul M said:


> Took me a few minutes to find the pdf.....thanks for the reference, it _is_ interesting.


Ain't it? With an assortment of interruptions today, I'm halfway through, but it is holding my attention.
If that sort of stuff captures your fancy, I recommend borrowing this edited volume from somewhere.








The Origins of Music


The book can be viewed as representing the birth of evolutionary biomusicology.What biological and cognitive forces have shaped humankind's musical behavior ...




mitpress.mit.edu


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> How something more in the vein of modern Canadiana.... a pedal that replicates the tones of a Deluxe Blackface?


Nice of you to drop by to take a piss. How about keeping it down in the septic tank?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Nice of you to drop by to take a piss. How about keeping it down in the septic tank?


1) I have no idea what you're on about, the Blackface Deluxe Reverb is an incredible amp, possibly the best Fender made;
2) Why no outrage over the 'Insurrection Pedal' comment;
3) Stop projecting.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Isolation makes us grouchy.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

player99 said:


> Isolation makes us grouchy.


The Grouchy Overdrive


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SG-Rocker said:


> 1) I have no idea what you're on about, the Blackface Deluxe Reverb is an incredible amp, possibly the best Fender made;
> 2) Why no outrage over the 'Insurrection Pedal' comment;
> 3) Stop projecting.


In his tube amp book, the late Aspen Pittman had his list of the 10 best amps ever made. I guess one has to qualify it by noting that the list was made up well over 20 years ago so there's amps, and even companies, that many know and love, which didn't exist at the time the list was made. But with that qualifier, yes, the Blackface Deluxe is on his top ten list.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> 1) I have no idea what you're on about,


Right, that's why the 'modern Canadiana' reference, you're all about amps with that eh? 

Ok, I'll play. How about 'redhatters cry-babies of waa-waa' with controls for both 'range' and 'deranged'.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

jb welder said:


> Right, that's why the 'modern Canadiana' reference, you're all about amps with that eh?
> 
> Ok, I'll play. How about 'redhatters cry-babies of waa-waa' with controls for both 'range' and 'deranged'.


Free-Range and De-Ranged


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

jb welder said:


> Right, that's why the 'modern Canadiana' reference, you're all about amps with that eh?
> 
> Ok, I'll play. How about 'redhatters cry-babies of waa-waa' with controls for both 'range' and 'deranged'.


Stop dragging irrelevant American politics into places it has no place being. 

There's no doubt that the Deluxe Blackface is all over the recordings of Blue Rodeo, The Hip, Neal Young, David Wilcox, and many other Canadian artists. It's the only amp I don't have that I wish I did. I had the chance to trade off an old Super Twin for a Dlx BF but I hesitated and missed the opportunity.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

player99 said:


> Free-Range and De-Ranged


Great name for a country album.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

player99 said:


> Pedals.


Yeah, I want a pedal to make me sound like Jorma Kaukonen.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I would like a pedal called "The wife", because it already knows what I am going to do next before I do. Actually anything that makes me sound better than I am.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Verne said:


> I would like a pedal called "The wife", because it already knows what I am going to do next before I do. Actually anything that makes me sound better than I am.


The Nag pedal. "Don't play that note. Why do you always play the wrong note."


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

player99 said:


> The Nag pedal. "Don't play that note. Why do you always play the wrong note."


Like a compressor/limiter pedal: making sure your smallest mistakes get amplified, and your greatest notes get limited to lower importance.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SG-Rocker said:


> Stop dragging irrelevant American politics into places it has no place being.
> 
> There's no doubt that the Deluxe Blackface is all over the recordings of Blue Rodeo, The Hip, Neal Young, David Wilcox, and many other Canadian artists. It's the only amp I don't have that I wish I did. I had the chance to trade off an old Super Twin for a Dlx BF but I hesitated and missed the opportunity.


I agree. SG and I have had our differences, but when a guy is being straight up with ya, he deserves fair treatment. I'm a proud owner of two of the amps on Pittman's list. Because they're both tweeds, one of our sons recently got me this. It's just like Milkman's Marshall key rack...except tweed. And the jewel light works!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I agree. SG and I have had our differences, but when a guy is being straight up with ya, he deserves fair treatment. I'm a proud owner of two of the amps on Pittman's list. Because they're both tweeds, one of our sons recently got me this. It's just like Milkman's Marshall key rack...except tweed. And the jewel light works!
> View attachment 344854


I have the Blackface one!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> You should get Mark to show you his "Board In A Box"


As requested. Too many knobs, and not enough room to legend everything. But apart from the higher feedback setting on the phaser, works great. Thanks again for the donation of the chassis.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

player99 said:


> The Nag pedal. "Don't play that note. Why do you always play the wrong note."


Was my laugh for the day!! Awesome, thanks.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> As requested. Too many knobs, and not enough room to legend everything. But apart from the higher feedback setting on the phaser, works great. Thanks again for the donation of the chassis.
> View attachment 344855


Vince Gill uses a similar box for grab-n-go uses.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I agree. SG and I have had our differences, but when a guy is being straight up with ya, he deserves fair treatment.


He was making a political response to Richard, if he want's to play dumb, whatever. I've no doubt he'd like a bf deluxe pedal though.



SG-Rocker said:


> Stop dragging irrelevant American politics into places it has no place being.


I've absolutely no clue what you're on about.
I just really love wah. And you too. This kind of ties it all together.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

jb welder said:


> He was making a political response to Richard


Who's Richard?



jb welder said:


> I just really love wah.


That almost sounds like an envelope filter... another awesome pedal suggestion.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> That almost sounds like an envelope filter...


I think you're right. Or some kind of auto-wah (which may be the same thing). Mark will know.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I think you're right. Or some kind of auto-wah (which may be the same thing). Mark will know.


Well, Mark didn't know, but Mark knew where to look in order to know, and as a I sort of suspected, the guitar was Melvin Ragin, AKA "Wah-Wah Watson", which I guess gives it away. The wah itself sounds similar to the one used on the "Theme from Shaft".

Personally, I love auto-wahs, but they are difficult to use in the way illustrated by the Barry White tune or "Shaft". One can certainly get them to sweep "up" in time with the beat, but they often take longer to settle back down than was required for those tunes, in order to stay on the beat. And it's also fair to say that the state of auto-wahs, at the time both Barry White and Isaac Hayes were doing their thing, was rather crude. One would have far more control with whatever wahs were popular or available.

"Richard" is forum member player99. I'll say no more than that since he prefers his identity and whereabouts kept private.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Well, Mark didn't know, but Mark knew where to look in order to know, and as a I sort of suspected, the guitar was Melvin Ragin, AKA "Wah-Wah Watson", which I guess gives it away. The wah itself sounds similar to the one used on the "Theme from Shaft".
> 
> Personally, I love auto-wahs, but they are difficult to use in the way illustrated by the Barry White tune or "Shaft". One can certainly get them to sweep "up" in time with the beat, but they often take longer to settle back down than was required for those tunes, in order to stay on the beat. And it's also fair to say that the state of auto-wahs, at the time both Barry White and Isaac Hayes were doing their thing, was rather crude. One would have far more control with whatever wahs were popular or available.
> 
> "Richard" is forum member player99. I'll say no more than that since he prefers his identity and whereabouts kept private.


Auto wah with tap tempo? Given your locale you could call it _The Ottawa. _


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

SG-Rocker said:


> Auto wah with tap tempo? Given your locale you could call it _The Ottawa. _


I'll invest in that. GoFundMark.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

SG-Rocker said:


> Auto wah with tap tempo? Given your locale you could call it _The Ottawa. _


There's actually an auto glass and upholstery repair place in town, that calls itself Auto-Wa.


https://autowaupholsteryandglass.godaddysites.com/



As for tap-tempo, I'm afraid EHX beat me to it a few years ago with the Blurst pedal.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Perhaps Mark will release a new hybrid circuit fragment...

The Stupidly Wonderful Troll Control...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I wish.

Mark


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Years ago when I was a courier, I delivered to a company that was basically a room full of people soldering electronics for others. If I had a design for something that needed mass production, I would hire this crew. Like a call centre, but for electronics. 
I guess I had mentioned that I play guitar. The receiver showed me a box of parts (metal housings, circuit boards, stomp switches etc) for a pedal they did a few years before. It was called the "Creamy Dreamer". I was not super into pedals at the time, and I wasn't able to really inspect it cause it was proprietary to the designer, but I gathered it was a drive of some sort. I (just) did a quick search, and the one I can find info on doesn't look like the one I remember seeing... maybe there are more than one. It was a white housing with orange printing. Same colour scheme as a Cream-sicle. 
Anyway, I asked if I could get them to make one more with the parts they had left. The guy running the show said he'd ask. I never heard back, and I soon left that route. 

I did ask the guys at Steve's Music in Toronto about it. I remember the conversation like it was yesterday

First Guy: "_What the f**k?? Creamy Dreamer?? What will they think of next?? The "Fart Pedal"?? _
Second Guy:_ That'd be cool, but what are the settings? _
FG:_ Silent but deadly all the way to check your shorts!! _

It was like a comedy sketch! 

So... long story... "The Fart Pedal" Mr Hammer!!


----------

